# Kali Linux USB install without Grub



## macboinc (Mar 18, 2016)

Hello,
Today I injected a USB formatted with PowerISO to install Kali Linux Version 2016.1. I installed without Grub and EFI, and restarted my computer to find the screen saying "Missing operating system." I need to get back to Windows 10.
Please help!
Mac
I disk partitioned and everything.


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

try reinstalling kali, again and tick the grub option during install. this will help for booting.
http://docs.kali.org/installation/kali-linux-hard-disk-install

supergrub
http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/AutoSuperGrubDisk

if win10 is still preferable, use the win10 image backup, created earlier.


----------

